

Feedback welcome:  Current project - Salesforce.com Cloud Backup - bobx11
http://www.datatrailer.com

======
bobx11
We use CouchDB and Python to backup your salesforce.com data which allows us
to capture all your history and then when you're ready to take a local mirror,
we can just use the CouchDB mirror function to send you all the data on an
ongoing basis. Uses rackspace and a pile of open source / free software.

